# jobs in construction in bangkok or asia



## dianoi

hi 

i have a thai wife been married for 4 years, we have a son of 2 years and another on the way.

we have a house in pattaya which has been rented for 3 years now.

we are coming back to thailand in october. 

i have 12 years experience in the construction industry. i am a carpenter by trade but have worked my way up to site foreman and working towards becoming a project manger.

i can speak thai to a good standard and can read and write thai as well, not as well as i can speak it but can understand little bits, not fluent by any means.

now i know you cant get a job if the thais can do it,

just want some help to find any information for job websites in thailand or asia regarding construction jobs, or any big international construction companies who 
are in bangkok.

thanks


----------

